# Emigrate from UK to USA through global FMCG



## Howdoyoudo (Jul 3, 2010)

Dear Forum,

I work for a global FMCG and I now have the desire to emigrate to the USA. I work for a global FMCG company who has posts within the department that I work in based in the USA. 

Does anybody know what type of visa I require? I already have a J1, B1/B2 & C1/D visa's through previous temporary posts based in USA.

Could anybody also explain the procedure? I guess internal colleagues would be able to help more but it would be nice to hear from anybody with past experience.

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your company is going to transfer you to their US offices, it's up to the company what sort of visa they will get for you - and (in many cases) when and if you'll be able to get a green card after you get there.

The basic procedure is that you get the US post, and then the employer applies to sponsor you for whichever sort of visa they want you to have. Once the sponsorship is approved, the consulate contacts you to complete the application process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

